# Question about Birth Control Pills



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok so I have always taken birth control pills. I know some people don't care for them to each their own etc.

I have always suffered from bad periods, and PMS. So a few months ago my doctor told me it was ok to take my pills around the clock. Meaning there is no break, I don't allow my body to have a period, by starting the next pack of active pills, when normally I would give my body a rest and have a period. Of course my doc says its ok to do that. 

Its been going fine, I have not missed having a period at all! However, I can't help but wonder if in fact its not really good to take them all the time around the clock. I wonder if there are any side effects or long term problems that could arise down the road? Looks like maybe there would be to much estrogen, which might not be good but not sure. He did tell me I could take them for like 3 months straight, then have a period, or 6 months straight and have a period, or just take them all the time with no periods. 

Anyone else done this before where you take them around the clock if so, did you have any side effects from it?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

CallaLily said:


> Ok so I have always taken birth control pills. I know some people don't care for them to each their own etc.
> 
> I have always suffered from bad periods, and PMS. So a few months ago my doctor told me it was ok to take my pills around the clock. Meaning there is no break, I don't allow my body to have a period, by starting the next pack of active pills, when normally I would give my body a rest and have a period. Of course my doc says its ok to do that.
> 
> ...


Like you said to each their own..
everyones body is effected differently.

i have a iud i was taking camila fore i got that and it helped to put weight on me. but it was good so i could breastfeed my daughter didnt have hormones in it.

now i have the iud and i bleed what seems to be non stop..
im wondering if that is normal?

but all you can really do is try it and see!

A girl i worked with took some birth control tablet i dont remember the name, it started causing clots in her legs..
another girl i worked with took some birth control pill and caused her to have lung clots. so im not to sure honey.

jsut be careful.
thats what i try to tell myself. be careful.
i need to make me an appointment to see if that is normal.

you could always get a second opinion of you are worried enough about it!!!!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

If you are going to take the tablets continuously, you may want to ask your doctor about switching to Seasonale or something equivalent. With that particular pill, it has FDA approval for three months consecutive use.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Are you wondering if there are any side effects from not having a period or from the pills themselves?

I use the Mirena IUD (hormonal) and haven't had a period for probably 8 years or so now. I haven't had any side effects as a result. My Pap smears, breast exams and bone density all test fine. Next year I'll probably get the Mirena one more time and by then it should be time to start HRT.

Over time, I don't know why using the pill continuously would be any different for your body than using the pill for most of your overall reproductive life. Like 827Aug said though, if it's a concern, you might look into switching to Seasonale or similar since they're formulated for extended use.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

bkaydezz said:


> Like you said to each their own..
> everyones body is effected differently.
> 
> i have a iud i was taking camila fore i got that and it helped to put weight on me. but it was good so i could breastfeed my daughter didnt have hormones in it.
> ...


Longer, heavier periods can be a side effect of using the Paraguard copper IUD (non-hormonal). Some people see that, others see no change. It's one of those individual responses to things. If the bleeding is heavy or without breaks, I would probably go back to the doctor to have the placement checked, just to be safe.

Blood clots are a potential side effect of all birth control pills. That's why they're contra-indicated for smokers and women over 35, but they can happen at any age.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally would not do that. The only time I purposely skipped my period on the pill was for my wedding or if I knew I was going on vacation. 

It doesn't seem a healty thing to do.

If you want the 4 periods a year, you could try that Seasonale birth control which is made specifically for that.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I confess, when I was on the pill, I was known to not take the "off" week, during inconvenient times (lol, who wants their monthly on their two year anniversary), it never caused me any known problems. The only thing that weirded me out, was when the pill was our only BC, not getting a period made me constantly having pregnancy paranoia. 

So, the effects were mental, not physical.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I took my birth control pill continuously for several years, with my doctor's approval. No periods. No problems at all.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

I have never taken birth control pills. just kinda scared me. I always believe that the woman's body was designed to cleanse itself once a month if no pregnancy took place. i also do not put all my trust in the medical field and doctors opinions. many years ago it was believe to be alright for a woman to smoke when she was pregnant. fast forward to 2012 it is not good for the fetus. man does not have all the answers trust your gut instincts and do what you believe is best for your body.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I took my birth control pill continuously for several years, with my doctor's approval. No periods. No problems at all.


Nice! What I wouldn't give to skip my period.. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I have friends that have tried that. I would really listen to your doctor and follow her advice.


----------

